# on my 2ww, feels like a lifetime :(



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi is anyone who is on their 2ww testing on Feb 1st, this is torture and having got two weeks of work i must of been mad.  Looking for some buddies who are in the same boat as me,  roll on Feb 1st cause i feel like af will appear soon, I dont normally get period pain before i come on, but i have this time,  heres hoping x   

hh6134 XX


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi sweetie,
I'm due to test on 2nd, 
I gonna try not to though as I always get BFN so will wait for Af to be late, which last month was 9 days late (torture )

I'm a nice buddy to have if I do say so myself 
Its a bit early for AF symptoms babe, its more likely pain from recent ovulation or your body preparing for a little one 

I also have pains at mo and always do around this time.
I think my body wants to be pregnant so much cos I get all the right symptoms.
It just doesn't know how to make it actually happen (its a bit slow like me )


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Magggie,
thanks for your reply hun, waiting for your af to be late is mega torture, i would probably go barmy by then, I will have my fingers crossed for you    

I have thought about buying a test tody but then i walked straight past Boots and let out a sigh of relief.  

The pains are hard to describe, not sure whether my mind is playing its usually silly tricks,  behind my belly button feels like its been poked then stretched,  

oh I give up, need a choc now, keep me posted on how your feeling xx  

hh6134 xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Behind the belly button pain sounds very positive


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi you two!

I'm due to test on 1st Feb. I have been feeling so strange and had loads of period like cramps, and very very sore boobs!!

When were you basted? I'm dying to do a test. Feel like AF is round the corner.

CXX


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

We're over half way!! Finally


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi starfish and ella.

Starfish, I wasnt basted this time, ttc naturally now but ovulation was 19th for me so my 2ww will end on 2nd 

Good luck to us all


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

hi 

Starfish I had insemination last tuesday and then again on wednesday morning, I ovulated on the Wednesday, so we shall see xx hopefully the pain you are getting are postive signs. xx   

Hi EllaW, Halfway there but so long to go, lol, hop all is going well for you hun xx   

Maggie I do hope your right xx

hh6134 xx


----------



## Yikes! (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Im due to test on the 1st as well!! unlike you guys I am feeling absolutely nothing at all so Im guessing its a BFN - ah well will have to remain postive and try again.


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Yikes,      , that could mean a good thing, maybe its just my head playing games, fingers crossed for you hun xx

hh6134 xx


----------



## jemcb75 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm due to test on the 3rd...can I wait with you guys? 

This is my 3rd IUI...

This time I haven't had the urge to test early (I just don't wanna see it....I always feel terrible when its a  , even though I know it's too early.  

I'm having the sore (.)(.) and little twinges in my tummy too!  Had a terrible nightmare last night...drempt I was married to an ex    Happy to wake up next to   Tobes...whew...sigh of relief..

Good luck ladies.....


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

ahhhhhhhh bless you.

welcome sweetie 
I have sore nips. 
Creamy cm.
Bloated.
Windy.
and a cold 

I bet you have never been told that on a first date have you?


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all! I ovulated on 14th Jan. They told me to test on the 1st Feb. Does anyone think it's a bit late? This means its about 18 days past Ovulation

I keep waking up early too and having nightmares too.

Wonder when I could realistically tet?
Ta
CXX


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi guys ! Wondering whether I can join you all! Had IUI last week and am due to test on 31st Jan. You are abs right the 2ww feels like a lifetime! I have seriously been going       !!!

I only have a few AF pains/cramps but had them since basting so not sure what they are? Is this normal? Is there a normal? Discussed with dh about testing on Monday as really don't think I can wait til Tues!

       to you all
Love MaryClarey x x


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all

Completely there with you.......these 2 weeks seem to be dragging! This is our second IUI, and I'm sure it wasn't this hard last time round (maybe we just forgot or we'd not have done it again!!!  )

Had IUI last Thursday. I've been having AF pains for pretty much the whole of the first week, but then again I was on a lot of hormone drugs for a sustained period of time before basting (since end November 06), so everything's probably super-stimulated . Due to take a second HCG injection tomorrow following the IUI (seems to be standard part of the course I've been put on - is anyone else doing this?).Have to wait an extra day to test as I've been warned that if I test too early it could be a false positive  because of the HCG injection. Testing on Friday 2nd Feb at home.

Hope everyone has a good second week, and will be there with you around end Jan/beginning of Feb!

Lots of love and luck! 

Em.x


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi, I have done the dreaded deed and tested, I knew before i did it that I shouldn't of,  I knew what the result was going to be  . But i still feel poo, xx

hh6134  the impatient so and so


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey hh6134 - when were you meant to test ? Wasn't it the 1st Feb ? Don't give up if it was meant to be then -you may have tested way too early and getting the wrong result!!!!!! You are only a day behind me and Ive worked out that my little embie probably hasn't even implanted yet so no HCG hormone would have been released yet!

Stay away from those pee sticks for a few more days - if not I'll send the   round!!!!!!!!

It's not long! (Well thats what I keep telling myself!!)
Love Maryclarey x


----------



## jemcb75 (Jan 24, 2007)

This site has kept me sane!   

DH thinks it's cute when I come out with..."but on the forum they say..."  He's such a great guy!  Sorry to be so sappy.  

Am off work today, but I know the boss will call to find out where something is. I guess that's typical male as his son is the same way.  Looking for something consists of walking into the room, taking a look around, and walking out complaining they can't find whatever it is they're looking for!  

I take care of two little kids who lost their mom nearly 3 years ago.  I've been with them througout the entire ordeal.  They've been home sick and Dad decided to take today off...  to give me a break...I recken the oldest will go back to school today.  They're 8 and 4(nearly 5).  Great kids, but a handful when they're sick!  

So I'm feeling pretty crappy today...got a chesty cough and feeling very...well, just yuck 

I'm going to go for a long walk anyway, as it always makes me feel better to get out and do something.

Bye for now, gals!


----------



## jemcb75 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll keep you all in my thoughts today!!!


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

hh6134, I thought you had more patience than me... I have no patience at all! You know we have plenty of days left for positive levels of hcg to turn up!   You know, you are brave as if I do an early one I'm not sure I'll own up!  

Hi Jemcb maryclary, em, starfish, magpie & yikes


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone 

Don't forget the JAN/FEB 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX thread ~ you are all very welcome to come and join the others waiting and chatting on there.

Here's the link for you or you can find it near the top of the board:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80147.0

Love and luck to you all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

hi ladies,

Ella I know I am naughty and I have felt bad all day, but i am not going to do another test now till the 1st Feb,  bit worried now as I have got lots of cm (sorry!!!) and feels like my af is just around the corner.

take care
hh6134 xx


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

I reckon I'll be doing one every day from this w/e!   It's going to eat me up isn't  
    as long as that result comes in for us all


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Well hun we have to do what we have to do, but try and remember what may not be today can change over night, thats what I am thinking any way,  Goodluck xx  

hh6134 xx


----------



## jemcb75 (Jan 24, 2007)

It's been a week, so far I've been good.  Due to the fact that I feel sick as a dog....flu!!!!  

Can I take anything.  

I think I'm on day 7 past IUI.  Yup, that's right.  Last saturday.  

Bye all, going back to bed.  I've had my vitamin...   my poor nose is so sore!

I've sent DH to the pharmacy to ask what I can take....I know, it's not the end of the world, but I've gotta give him something to do.

I'm sure I could stick it out, but I'm at the stage where my eyelids are burning and I'm weepy...I can only just breath out of my nose...my temp isn't that elevated...only 100, so it could be worse, but I feel terrible.  AAAHHHHH, I just sneezed and got a pain in my lower ab...what does it mean, man?    


This time has been so much more bearable because of all of you.  Thank you so much!

Babydust wishes to all!

luv and hugs, 
jules


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

*Jules*, I hope your flu clears up soon, how awful!! Stay tucked up today!
*hh6134*, I'm an impatient so & so too. I got some early detector tests through today. I didn't use first wee ( as post was later) but it was negative. I kept telling myself it's ok to test as it can change to a positive anyway but it still knocks you for six doesn't it  Oh, flamin eck. It's no good though as if I hadn't done it that would be eating me up too!
C'mon ladies, help us here. All you who had a bfn before a bfp! ( @ 10 day after treatment) 

c'mon bfp, I know you're hiding in there.


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Ella,  but like you say if you have a test sitting there in it box, it plays havoc on your mind even more so than the Big bar of Dairy Milk Choc.  

Dont be dissapointed hun, we should both try and not do any more until the 1st,     

hh6134 xx


----------



## shazzy1969 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi there
I am new to site and just had to reply to you i am on my 2ww also i test on monday which i am dreading i have been having awful period pains and cramps and feeling very tired not sure if my af is on her way or if its symptoms heres hoping
email me on *email removed anytime could do with a buddy whos going throught the same
shaz


----------



## shazzy1969 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi there all you ladies on your 2ww please can i join you all?? i am new to this site and not really sure of my way around as yet!!
I am on my 2ww and test on monday have been having all sorts of pains and cramps on and off since 2 days after my fet. Feel like af is on her way bad cramps and tightening feeling in my belly and a bit of fluttering also feeling really tired not sure whats going on at the moment! Dont remember it being like this last time on my first ivf attempt with fresh embryos had a few pains but nothing major but had a bfp and he is now three!!
This time it all feels very different not sure how to take it more nervous this time also
*email removed if any of you would please like to contact
shaz


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Shaz,


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

all the best shaz. Fingers crossed for you.
CXX


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

HI all, 

My 2ww is neally up and I am dreading every day now,  I have some mild AF pains and my abdomen feels very tight and bloated,  I am seriously worried now about wednesday,

One minute I am on a high thinking "yes this could of worked" and on the other hand "OMG its so not worked"  I keep telling myself if it isn't meant to be dont let it get you down, but in reality I know i will be gutted. 

hh6134, "seriously going bonkers" xx


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

That ol AF has come for me. It's light but I know it's more than spotting. No late implantation bleed.. It'll be heavy later. Oh bloomin eck it's a git.
But I don't have as achy boobs as would usually  & I was led to believe I'd probably not have my period whilst on progesterone pessaries.  

It's not just the bfn is it? It's having to go through treatment again & all that entails never mind cost. I need to look into having hysteroscopy as there were possible polyps on ultrasound. Well, no shapes just not quite as it should be, some ****** grey area in the middle of the womb once the lining had thickened at ov time. I want to have fertility treatment immediately, not wait until more investigations are done.... I'm waffling & full of self pity! Sorry!

Good luck rest of you on the 2ww! May they be bfp's      
You've all been fabulous & have truly helped this 2ww be as bearable as it can be. THANKYOU!  

& if you haven't read Rosebadgirl's ivf diary I thoroughly recommend it to lighten your mood during this time!


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

whoops.. this NO AF message was for you hh6134 on another thread!
Not sure how it ended up here.
Oh well.. Best of luck hh6134 !!!


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Ella, I am sorry hun,  But like you said could be just implantation,  chin up babe,      

Thinking of you xx

HH6134


----------



## jemcb75 (Jan 24, 2007)

big hug, ella.


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

thank you so much for the recommendation, ella! i am so sorry to hear your news though. 

let's cycle together soon.



rosie

xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hh6134 just wishing u loads of luck for testing

Kate xx​


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Kamac,  thanks for your good luck message,  tonight is a mad night, feel major AF pains and keep knicker watching, its doing my head in now, 

hh6134 x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hh6134 

I bet it is doing your head in and ive heard of people on the site knicker watching!!

I really hope u do get a BFP

Kate xx​


----------



## jemcb75 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok, i admit it...i tested early.    Its 10 dpo...i have some ultra early pregnancy tests which detect hCG in urine at a concentration of 10 mlU/mL...  and there was a faint line.  

Now...is it the ovitrelle or is it a BFP

I will test again thursday 12dpo and see what's up!


love to you all!


----------



## jemcb75 (Jan 24, 2007)

i have just answered my own question. 
I looked up the ovitrelle website and found this...

_4.5 Interaction with other medicinal products and other forms of interaction

No specific interaction studies with Ovitrelle and other medicines have been performed however no clinically significant drug interactions have been reported during hCG therapy. Following administration, Ovitrelle may interfere for up to ten days with the immunological determination of serum / urinary hCG, leading to a false positive pregnancy test 
_

It's been 13 days since the Ovitrelle shot...

So, I'm not going to worry about it. I'll just test again on thursday and see what happens.

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Sounds promising, good luck!


----------



## jemcb75 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks, ella


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi jemcb75

This sounds really promising although please be aware that we will eliminate the drugs from our bodies at different rates...but if you're 13 days past the injection then its looking good  

When we had our last FET I had 250mg (6500iu) Ovitrelle during 2ww at 3dpt & 8dpt.  There was a lot of confusion when I tested from 14dpt (6 days after last injection) through to 18dpt (10 days after last injection) as I was getting positive results on hpts that detected 25miu & 50miu.  I also had to have BETA hcg blood tests.  Sadly the levels did drop but consultant says they were too high to be remains of Ovitrelle and with other symptoms I got through 2ww, as well as when I started bleeding, he's convinced I did have a chemical pregnancy and it wasnt the drugs giving false positives.

It was such a stressful and upsetting week of not knowing what was going on, whether it was a genuine pregnancy or residue of the drugs...as it turns out it appears, after everything, that it was a real +ve but just sadly short-lived  

I really hope that its a genuine +ve result - sending you lots of positive thoughts & sticky vibes  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi agian, its loopey me.

last night was my worst night of this 2ww,  I was sooooo hot, and i have never sweated so much (gross I know).  i could not sleep due to the fact i was so hot, in the end i opened the window which did not help,  I think my mind is working over drive now till the 1st feb.

Hope you all are ok xx

hh6134


----------



## jemcb75 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good Luck!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck jem and hh6134   

Kate xx​


----------



## jemcb75 (Jan 24, 2007)

hh6134...how you doing?  

Just got my mind on everyone and wanted to say so!


Did another test this morning...don't know why...just couldn't believe the day before....
another faint line....don't know if I can be happy or not...still just waiting.  

After 4 years of TTC, finding out I can't have my husband's baby , and 3 IUI's, I so hope this is it!  


Love to everyone
jemcb75 (jules)


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi jem i hope it is a BFP!

hh6134 i saw on another thread it was a BFN - so sorry xx

Kate xx​


----------



## jemcb75 (Jan 24, 2007)

AAHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAH I can't take it anymore....I'm cracking up!   

I want to know for sure NOW! 

The doc gave me a prescrip. for the blood test on the 3rd, which is a saturday.  I don't have a clue how they do it here in France.  Will I get my results that day or do I have to wait until monday?  What would be the crime in getting the blood test on friday instead?  I guess the hcg levels wouldn't be as high on friday as they would be on saturday....if in fact, i am pregnant.  

I hate all this waiting.....I'm pulling my hair out!


----------

